# Franke an Board



## redsea (26. Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wollte mich und meinen Teich bei Euch vorstellen.
Habe den Teich letztes Jahr im August gebaut, ursprünglich
sollte er nur so 4 x 4 m groß werden, als ich aber den Bagger 
schon mal da hatte, konnte ich einfach nicht mehr mit 
Baggern aufhören. Als das Loch dann 13 m lang, 8 m breit und 2.30 tief war,
ging mir Gottsei Dank der Sprit aus, ich glaube ich wäre heute noch am Baggern.
Schaut Euch doch mal das Ergebnis an. Kritiken positiv oder negativ nehme ich gerne entgegen.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hallo !!!

Willkommen on Board - Ein wirklich schöner Teich - Besonders die Steinmauer gefällt mir sehr gut - Filters du das Wasser und hast du Fischbesatz - wenn ja welche ? 
Falls du Hilfe brauchst bist du hier genau richtig  

Gruss Lothar


----------



## jochen (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hi !

Herzlich Wilkommen hier im Forum.

Vom ersten Anblick ein schöner Teich.
Beschreibe ihn bitte etwas näher.

Franke am Board ist immer gut...


----------



## Kalle (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hallo,

jawoll.

Der 5. dieser Spezies. Diese bezaubernden Geschöpfe -

                           UNS FRANKEN MEIN ICH !!!!

   

Nochmal hallo und herzlich willkommen !!!

Grüße aus LK Bamberg


----------



## redsea (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hallo Leute,
hier wie gewünscht ein paar Einzelheiten zu meinem Idyll.
Nach den immensen Erdbewegungen karrte ich so nach und nach die 
Materialien bei, die da wären 12t Sand, 8t Muschelkalksteine, 10t weißer Kies (aus Osterfeld bei Zeitz importiert), 160qm Folie, etc. etc.
Die Mauer ist eine Trockenmauer.
Zum Filtern habe ich neben dem Teich ein Becken ausgehoben, das ca. 800l fasste, ich wollte dieses Wasser über ein Leitungssystem zu dem großen Quellstein pumpen und durch einen Überlauf des Teiches einen Wasserkreislauf schaffen. Alles fertig, anlaufen lassen und sch*****, das Wasser war in 20 Minuten in den Teich gepumpt aber von wegen Überlauf, meine Pumpsation war leer, sonst nix. Also wieder alles aufgemacht und auf 2500 l erweitert, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Als 2. habe ich einen Wasserlauf, über den ich versuche Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen.
Filter verwende ich keine weiteren. Bis jetzt ist es vollkommend ausreichend.

Lege noch ein paar Bilder vom Bau dazu.

Gruß aus Franken

PS.: Bei meiner ersten Mail habe ich vergessen mich vorzustellen.
Ich heiße Jürgen, komme aus dem Dreiländereck (Coburg, Bamberg, Haßfurt), und bin 42 Jahre jung.

_*An die Franggen: Freu mi fei, dass i ned a gans alaans do bin!*_


----------



## redsea (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Noch ein paar Bilder.
Der Franke


----------



## jochen (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hi Jürgen...

No ja, sei zefrieden dess da uns gfunna host...

jetz reichts obbe mitn frenggischn... 

Viel Spaß im Forum


----------



## redsea (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hallo Jochen,
mein Glückwunsch noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dr.J (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hallo Namensvetter,

gans alaans bist fei nierd. Sann gnug Franggen do. 

Herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Frank (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hi,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!*
noch ein Jürgen aussem Fränkischen ...    

*Unn äins dat will ick ju nu äss säggen: Wenn gie nich saufort upphört mit dat fränksche Kürden, dann gift wenne wat upp de Schnuten!*
Alles verstanden? Hier wird Hochdeutsch gesprochen.

Ansonsten schöner Teich.  Und jetzt kommt auch gleich mein Aber ...  

Ich glaube an den weißen Steinen in deinem Teich wirst du nur begrenzte Zeit Freude haben, die werden wohl sehr schnell grün werden. Außerdem denke ich, das du noch ein paar Pflanzen mehr in deinen Teich einsetzen solltest. Hast du eigentlich Fischbesatz? Wenn ja, was für Fischlis? Denn je nach Art, wirst du wahrscheinlich früher oder später nicht an einem Filter vorbeikommen.

Aber ich will dir jetzt auf keinen Fall deinen schönen Teich schlecht reden ...


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hallo Jürgen,

dann auch aus Sachsen ein herzliches "Willkommen"! 
2 Jahre lang durfte ich regelmäßig Franken heimsuchen - zur Berufsschule in der Nähe von Ansbach.  
Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## redsea (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hallo zusammen,
nein Fische habe ich keine drin, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.
Pflanzen habe ich noch einige nachgesetzt, die sind aber auf den Bildern noch nicht drauf. 
Meine neuesten Errungeschaften sind: __ Kalmus, __ Hechtkraut, __ Blutweiderich,
Bachbung, Sumpfminze, Süssgras, __ Schwanenblume, Igelkolbe, __ Krebsschere, __ Hornkraut, __ Froschbiss, __ Seekanne, Muschelblumen, Wasserhyazinthen und Fächerfarn. Ich denke einige werde ich nicht über den Winter bringen, dann probier ichs halt mal mit anderen.
Schöne Grüße noch
Jürgen


----------



## Charly (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

ein toller Teich.. woh.! Neiderfüllte Grüße.. das mit dem Bagger versteh ich gut.. hätte es bei mir auch gern größer gehabt.. Aber das Leben gibt einem nicht immer alles wie gewünscht und da bin ich dann mit meinem Miniteich auch ganz glücklich.Besser ein kleiner als gar keiner..Aber deiner ist toll!!Setz noch ein paar Pflanzen rein und das wird dein privater Abschalt-urlaubsplatz!!
LG
Charly


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hi Jürgen !
a schöna Grubm host do gebaud ! Respeggt !!
obä so zwa,drai Blümla därfends scho no sei.
Spass beiseite, denke vor allem an Unterwasserpflanzen. 
Im Sumpf-,Flachwasserbereich __ Seggen,__ Froschlöffel und __ Igelkolben.
Dann werden die Algen nicht so überhand nehmen.
Grüsse aus badisch Franken
Eugen (Exbamberger)


----------



## redsea (7. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Franke an Board*

Hallo Genius,
vielen Dank für den Tip, das mit den Fadenalgen nimmt im Moment leider sehr zu,
hatte den ganzen Sommer nicht die Probleme wie jetzt. Bin immer wieder am abfischen, aber ich denke um so mehr ich da drin rumrühre, umso mehr verteile ich die Algen. Den Teich habe ich letztes Jahr im August angelegt, dachte die Pflanzen müssen erst noch wachsen und breiten sich dann weiter aus.
Ich bin immer noch guter Hoffnung dass sich die Sache von alleine einstellt.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------

